# The newest look



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

She looks great but you could shave Paris bald and she still be smashing! :biggrin1:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

pudlemom said:


> She looks great but you could shave Paris bald and she still be smashing! :biggrin1:


lmao. No, she wouldn't! she looks.... different... when shaved. But not smashing.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahh!! Paris looks AMAZING! The Modern is by far my favorite haircut on a poodle, and she of course looks stunning in it. Wonderful job, FD. I think it looks incredible, unfinished or not!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

That turned out great!!! 

I love how you do her back legs. I really need to get closer on Vinnie's back legs to get that nice angle. How short is she around her tail area?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

She looks smashing. Love those tapered rear legs. Looks aerodynamic, so she can run even faster!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Paris looks amazing! I love that cut on her! Such a pretty girl!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. She looks so weird to me though... Her shoulders are so teeny! lmao! And her head looks plain weird, cos I'm soooo used to the tied up look (it's been probably a good year of tying it up) that to go down to a scissored look again is... odd! lol



AgilityIG said:


> I love how you do her back legs. I really need to get closer on Vinnie's back legs to get that nice angle. How short is she around her tail area?


Along the top of her back, it's very short against her hip bones (which stick up about a half inch from her spine) right along to where it turns down. Where it turns to go past her tail, it varies in length, basically it is just me doing a (somewhat) straight line. Against her tail it's actually really really short, as when her tail is up, if there's any hair at the base it gets pulled up and looks dumb, so it's pretty much to the skin against her tail, but she lacks a decent shelf under her tail, so it gets longer at the 'point' of her butt there. The actual length is just whatever is needed to make the shape; it really does vary a lot as her body shape is entirely different under the hair! And then where it turns to go down her leg is progressively gets shorter and shorter to the inner most point of the curve (where there's a bare few mm, if even that) and then it flares out again to the hocks...


Not a lot of help, I know. It's really just a case of building an eye for what you're trying to get, and I just keep scissoring until I can bring out the shape I'm aiming for... lol!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Paris looks just lovely! You always do such a great job on grooming her.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

GREAT work!! She looks amazing! I LOVE her crest!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful dog and clip! I can't imagine managing all that hair on a regular basis. Our two poodles are just pets, and I keep them clipped that way.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

She looks great! I am going to print that last photo out and stick it to the wall in my grooming area so I can try to imitate her cut on Jäger this weekend....


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So beautiful! Hats off to your grooming skills...you are so talented and you have such a beautiful subject...


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> Not a lot of help, I know. It's really just a case of building an eye for what you're trying to get, and I just keep scissoring until I can bring out the shape I'm aiming for... lol!


It makes sense - thanks!! I am grooming Vinnie Thursday night - I'll work on that. He's going to lose some more hair :lol:


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for posting all the pictures of the work in progress...it was great to see the transformation. She is certainly a leggy girl...how tall is she?
You are very talented....I got a mental picture of you grooming her when you are nine months pregnant....forgetting you have that big tummy and not being able to get close enough to scissor properly. Oh so much to look forward to!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you all... :blush:


lmao truelovepoodles! Yes, could be interesting when I have a belly in the way... I can imagine putting the baby into a nearby crate to finish grooming too. lmao!!!

She's about 26", so only a smidge on the tall side, but barely. She is only 25" long though (point of chest to point of butt) making her TALLER than she is long (poodles are supposed to be square, not tall. lol) so she appears very leggy... cos she is! 


AgilityIG! We will need PHOTOS! hehehehe. I look forward to seeing what you do! He looks like he has such a neat coat to scissor. I hope my next poodle has a decent coat... I love Paris dearly, but sheesh I'd love a nice PLUSH coat not this floppy stuff!!!


georgiapeach, Paris is only a pet too! But as I'm a groomer, she's a great canvas for me to play with and to really hone my skills on.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Very pretty.. I am thinking about changing Hoolies trim also. Probably similar to what you have done to Paris but with a more blended topknot or even keeping it tied up.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Feathersprings said:


> Very pretty.. I am thinking about changing Hoolies trim also. Probably similar to what you have done to Paris but with a more blended topknot or even keeping it tied up.


I contemplated leaving it tied up and blended, but figured I'm doing a whole change, why not go 'whole hog' and do the full scissored topknot too! I'm not sure if I like it as much as I liked the tied up look, but that's ok, I love her to bits and there's no need to keep her topknot tied up all the time now! lol!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

The funny thing for me is that my DH didnt like the tied up topknot and now loves it and he really wants me to leave it. I like that he likes it  His isnt even grown out enough to keep in a proper banded one yet so I should at least let grow until it is .. and then cut it off lOL!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

She looks absolutely fabulous!
Great grooming! :adore:


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Gorgeous. Now post a video so we can see that lovely coat in action ...


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't know where I've been FD, I had no idea you were pregnant! Congratulations!

Paris looks great any way you clip her. You're so talented and Paris is just gorgeous.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely job! She is so pretty!


----------



## 2 Poods (Oct 20, 2010)

She looks really good!!! My pood kids are alot shorter...


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Drool. So much inspiration. So much envy.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Paris is just breathtaking. Always!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I will have to see about a video sometime, she's had a sore leg so she's been on pretty much total cage rest lately, but it seems to be good now *touch wood* so might let her have a run this week... She'll be a bit nuts tho! haha!!!


Locket, I haven't announced it on here really so it wouldn't be hard to miss! I mentioned it in the "banned?" thread and here, that's it! Thank you though 


FunkyPuppy, it won't be long till you can do this sorta stuff too!!! It was only 3 years ago that I go Paris, and, um, well I won't show the photos of the grooms I did to her then! lmao!!!


Thank you all, she's gonna get a big head again just by all the complements! lol!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> I can imagine putting the baby into a nearby crate to finish grooming too. lmao!!!


You have to make sure you have extra padding and get those little toys that are intended to clip on and hang from things, like human versions of bird toys... *cough cough* not that I would really know or anything lol. I haven't ever.. I swear I havent lol.

As I said on FB I love this trim on her


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

*Looking fantastic....*

Paris is looking great in her new do. I think it is an excellent choice & will be easier to maintain. I do understand about time & tweeking, can't wait to see your finished photo's.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

OOOHHHHHHH i really like this look, is this the actual patturn for a modern? or did you tweak it? if yes how so? i have not seen her shaved short so i dont know her structure.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope, I'd say this is pretty much a modern trim without any real changes to it. The only changes that'd be changed on another dog would be to accommodate different structure... You can go more flamboyant with more leg hair and neck hair too, but this is essentially a modern trim. 

The 'modern' is simply a more stylised version of the lamb trim. And hence it's all scissored rather than using clippers at all; to create that style!  

Here is Paris shaved off fairly short (though not super short) for reference








This was before she was mine, though I groomed her. She has pointy sticking-out hips, a weedy body, a shallow chest, and a terribly straight shoulder. lmao!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am going to ask my groomer to give Casper this same cut as what you did to Paris!

I love this look! Elegant yet sporty!

You are really talented !!


----------

